# Cabelas Has the 2 burner



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Camp Chef explorer stove on sale for $80.00 here. Would that be okay for using a pressure canner on? I am getting one for xmas and I want the right stove to use with it. This will be my first pressure canner. Does anyone here use this stove with their pressure canner? How do you like it, pros, cons?
Thanks for any/all help!

Stove:

Explorer 2 Burner Propane Stove - Camp Chef - The Way to Cook Outdoors


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I have a turkey fryer that i use with my water bath canner. It is 50,000 BTU and it gets very HOT. It does have a regulator, but it's hard to get the heat real low even in a garage. 
I'm thinking it wouldn't be very good with a pressure canner, right , wrong?


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

flowergurl, that's the same one I have and it's PERFECT for canning on. You can read the reviews on it here.

I use mine on a covered porch and LOVE it. It boils fast but is instantly responsive when you adjust the controls. I love that I can run two canners at the same time on it. So I can can twice as fast. I wish I'd gotten it years ago.

You'll want to get some sort of table behind or beside it, to place your jars on while lifting them in or out of your canner.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback Happydog ! What brand of pressure canner do you use on it?


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

Like Happydog, I have the CampChef Explorer 2 burner and wished I had bought it long before this past summer. I had mine set up in my garage with a table near by. My piece of advice would be to have 2 propane tanks so that you can have a filled one on hand. The propane tank attached to the stove emptied while I was in the venting steam stage when canning spaghetti sauce. Thankfully we had a mostly full one on the gas grill so I switched it out quickly and successfully finished the spaghetti sauce.


----------



## Mickey328 (Oct 31, 2012)

We picked one up this fall and I LOVE it! I was just looking for a single but this one was on sale for only $20 more. I was able to have both the waterbath and the pressure canner going at once, and all the heat stayed outside. The only drawback is if there's a strong breeze; it tends to either blow the flame out or make it flicker too much. It has a small shield but it's not big enough to be effective except in a very small breeze. You could easily remedy this by processing in the garage with the door open, however...or a shed.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

What brand of canner are you using on it Fairviewfarm?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Good deal, that's the one I can on, too. I got it on sale for $100 a few years back....so grab it at $80!!!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Could you all please tell me the brand of pressure canner you use on the camp chef stove?


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

I have an AA921 and a Presto. They both work well on the Camp Chef. I actually prefer the Camp Chef to my indoor range because it brings the water to a boil FAST. I also have been known to bring my large stockpots out and cook on the Camp Chef.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Ah, thanks Happydog! I was wanting to know if a presto would work okay on them. 
I wanted to start with a cheaper pressure canner and get a better one later if I liked using them. I can always use the stove for many things as you say.
I am headed to Cabelas tomorrow.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I saw Atwoods has them on sale this weekend too. They are 79.99 there too, regularly $99.99


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I ordered mine this morning online. :O)


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

Thats the same stove I use for my All American - Been using it for years with no problem. I think I paid $100.00 for mine years ago and have always considered it a very good investment.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks Badger, and to all who replied.


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

One of the very best things (other than the heat being outside when canning during warm weather) is when you waterbath & you fill it too full, it goes on the ground outside vs all over your stove! If I notice it is going to be a bit too full, but not enough to bother with bailing out the extra (sometimes DH helps a bit too much and puts too much water in it), I just turn off the gas for a moment and let it overflow! Light it back up and keep on cookin! The water that steams/boils a bit out during processing is not a problem. Love it!


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 26, 2012)

That is a great price on a great stove . I use an old National .


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

I use one I got from Northern Tool that looks very similar to the Cabela's model. Been using it for years. Very simple, couple of cast iron burners mounted in steel frame.....should last forever, nothing really to go wrong with them. 

Works great for what you want to do.....better than the indoor propane cooktop we have because the burners will put out so much more BTUs.

We use an old National, as well as an American 943. Any canner should work fine on this stove.

Today, I using this stove with two large frying pans to pre-cook bacon outside before bringing it inside to can in our old National. Canned 10lbs of fresh cured bacon.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I picked up my stove this morning and it's in my garage. :nanner:

Santa is bringing me a pressure canner for Christmas.


----------

